# Die Fachwerkstatt in OWL? Der LRS Geru



## NeoRC (25. April 2022)

Hallo, kann mir jemand in OWL „den“ Fachmann für LRS neu zentrieren empfehlen?
Wer ist der beste in seinem Fach in Ost Westfalen? Danke


----------

